

Pingdom copied our idea, success?! - verelo
http://www.verelo.com/blog/2012/05/14/have-you-seen-whatsdowntoday-com/

======
paulhauggis
Your idea has virtually no barrier to entry. Expect more people copying it. I
could probably write a script to do it in roughly an hour.

Instead, think about how you can add something unique.

~~~
verelo
Our overall product is much larger, this is really just one feature.

~~~
pan69
Exactly. It's a feature. And an easy one for anyone to implement.

But. It's also a good idea and take credit where credit's due. I'd take it as
an awkward compliment that Pingdom copied it.

------
Killswitch
Although I do feel they copied you mostly because the look and feel of it, I
also don't think they meant to as the type of service that Pingdom offers is
very similar to yours. I see it more as Target saying "oh Walmart now has a
grocery section, we need one!" type of ordeals.

------
darylteo
Monitor the uptime of PingDom... so that people know if Pingdom goes down.

------
irunbackwards
Is yours the Technorati Top 100 as well? I feel like this has been done many
times in the past, both by individuals and businesses of monitoring products.

~~~
verelo
Nah, ours is our personal favorites + a few others that we felt were popular
at a global scale.

If you have any ideas for sites we could add I'd love to hear them!

------
mac_z
Who copied who if Pingdom's public reports have been around for over a year?

[http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/02/08/new-public-report-
from-p...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/02/08/new-public-report-from-pingdom-
enters-beta/)

------
jamespcole2
I've been using <http://api-status.com/> for ages, seems pretty similar

------
mikepotter
The UI is nearly identical. Tough to argue that they took your idea and made
it their own.

~~~
gtCameron
Pingdom's UI is the same as their public status report feature they released
over a year ago: [http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/02/08/new-public-report-
from-p...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/02/08/new-public-report-from-pingdom-
enters-beta/)

They didn't copy the UI, they just made a list of websites using a feature
they already have.

------
jcc80
Yes, success. Suppose it validates that it's a cool marketing idea. I'm sure
you have others (and those will be copied too...if you're lucky). Think of
where else you can post this to get some attention (sorry I have no
suggestions). Maybe show side by side of the UI in the blog post?

------
HarrietJones
It is a great idea. I shall be copying it for my own web monitoring site.

------
abcd_f
What idea is that _exactly_?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yeah, that was my thought. This is a glorified report, not an "idea".

